
How to Grow as an Engineer (Working Remotely) - allenleein
https://open.nytimes.com/how-to-grow-as-an-engineer-working-remotely-3baff8211f3e
======
diminoten
As a remote worker myself for nearly 2 years now, I will definitely vouch for
the advantages that come with being able to work at the same pace during on-
call (off duty) events.

More than once I've been around when nobody else was, just because I happened
to be already preconditioned to keep an eye on chat at all times.

The other point that resonated especially with my work experience was the
ability to quickly get in touch with anyone/everyone, from all levels of the
organization. It's no different to me which window I'm typing into, though if
I were in the office, I would certainly be hesitant to bother a director level
person, even if I were completely justified in doing so.

